# July 2016 Rainbows



## NinjaPanda

So, I've been looking for a thread for July EDD's but I guess it might still be too early for that.... I just got my BFP yesterday and will be due July 2nd. I am super excited but also super scared because of the mc I had at the beginning of the year. DH is very cautious about it too but I have a great feeling about this one. Last time I didn't get even a faint line till after my missed period and this time I got a pretty strong line the day before my period was due. 

I hope we can all be a great support for one another on here to keep each other positive while getting through this tough first trimester! If you post your EDD on here I will also try to keep a list of everyone on here. Sticky rainbow baby wishes for everyone!! :dust:

June 20:
Teeny Weeny

June 28:
Bumblebee117

June 29:
Morgan89
Jalilma
Rhi_Rhi

July1:
Ejhmorris

July 2:
Hmmohrma


July 7:
Mickellwife
Dolphinleigh

July 9:
Babylove100

July 11:
J_1402

July 12:
Hopeforbub

Woohoo!


----------



## morgan89

I'm due June 29th, can I join lol?


----------



## NinjaPanda

Sure! All are welcome! Hehe.... Gotta admit, I'm hoping I don't end up being early.... I'm a teacher and would like to finish out the school year with my students.


----------



## Dolphinleigh

Hi, joining too please, had my mc a year ago, bfp was two days ago, due July 7, I am also a teacher so would like to finish the year out,


----------



## NinjaPanda

Woohoo! Welcome and congrats! July 2nd would actually have been my grandpas birthday and July 7th would have been my auntie's .... I think July is a good omen month for us and our rainbows! :)


----------



## morgan89

Are any of you ladies stressed to the max about MC? I have very few symptoms right now and even though I know it shouldn't worry me it does. I am just dealing with fatigue and a bit of lower back pain. Is it sadistic to wish I had morning sickness? :wacko:


----------



## NinjaPanda

I am! I've just been super tired and emotional mostly. My boobs hurt but on and off. When they aren't hurting or if I feel a little cramp I instantly freak out but I'm trying to focus on the positives. Like how last time, I didn't even get a faint line till I missed my period and this time I got a clear line the day before. My hubby does drug testing and says that means nothing but I don't care, to me it means something and if that's what I have to hold onto and stay calm, I will!.... This was my line the day before my period was due (11 dpo)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 47.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## morgan89

I seem to be lucky so far, no sore boobs yet. With my last pregnancy it started after the 5th week I think. So far just really tired, sleeping solid for 9+ hours each night. Also some lower back aches but nothing terrible. I figure symptoms are a good sign.


----------



## NinjaPanda

Yeah, I'm tired a lot more than I was last time. I went to bed at 9 and thought I would for sure wake up early..... Nope! I slept a solid 10 hours and still could have slept more! I've also noticed I am losing weight (not a lot but still noticeable to me) even though I am eating the same.... That never happened last time either. I'm thinking maybe my body is burning more calories which I will take as a good sign.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I'm technically June 29th. However I have gone 14 and 15 days overdue with both my boys. So chances of a June baby are slim. I'm always left talking to myself by the end of the thread haha. Everyone else is too busy cuddling their babies haha


----------



## NinjaPanda

Yay! Welcome Rhi rhi!! So glad you can join our group..... I'm glad there is someone else from the fireflies group that will be due around the same time as me. ^.^


----------



## jalilma

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> I'm technically June 29th. However I have gone 14 and 15 days overdue with both my boys. So chances of a June baby are slim. I'm always left talking to myself by the end of the thread haha. Everyone else is too busy cuddling their babies haha

We have the same edd!


----------



## jalilma

morgan89 said:


> Are any of you ladies stressed to the max about MC? I have very few symptoms right now and even though I know it shouldn't worry me it does. I am just dealing with fatigue and a bit of lower back pain. Is it sadistic to wish I had morning sickness? :wacko:

I have been! Not that I have any reason to think that this won't be a healthy pregnancy I guess it's just because I wanted this so badly and it happened so quickly it almost feels too good to be true.


----------



## NinjaPanda

I hear ya jalilma.... For me it has been 10 months since my miscarriage and I wanted it soooo badly. We had just begun fertility testing. I don't want to lose this one, especially when I feel so positive about it this time around.


----------



## jalilma

I had one mc 12 years ago follwed the next year by a healthy baby... I just need to trust my body.. I just haven't been pregnant in almost 11 years.. So it's almost like my first every twinge and ache I'm like "I can't remember if that is 'normal'" ugh


----------



## NinjaPanda

I think it is perfectly normal to have those thoughts. With this being my first child (second pregnancy technically), I have no idea what it normal and not normal. Every twinge/ache or lack thereof has me obsessing/overthinking. No matter how long ago, I believe the trauma of a mc sticks with us and we will forever be fearful of it happening again. For me, I need to learn to trust that my body is capable of carrying to term and for you, I think it's important to remind yourself that you are capable. Hopefully you can build that trust with your body again!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

NinjaPanda said:


> I think it is perfectly normal to have those thoughts. With this being my first child (second pregnancy technically), I have no idea what it normal and not normal. Every twinge/ache or lack thereof has me obsessing/overthinking. No matter how long ago, I believe the trauma of a mc sticks with us and we will forever be fearful of it happening again. For me, I need to learn to trust that my body is capable of carrying to term and for you, I think it's important to remind yourself that you are capable. Hopefully you can build that trust with your body again!

:hugs: I feel the same, all my pregnancies have had twinges and pains and moments of "why don't i feel pregnant" It's completely normal. First tri is intended to drive you completely crazy, it's a test !! haha :haha:


----------



## jalilma

Thank you so much... Honestly your response made me a little teary eyed.. Yes hormones are in FULL swing! I think we both got this!


----------



## NinjaPanda

Oh those emotions! I've been insane lately.... Don't know hubby is going to handle it! Lol


----------



## jalilma

True story!


----------



## NinjaPanda

Booked my first appointment for nov 5 (day after my birthday)..... I'll be about 6 weeks then. I'm kind of nervous because last time I had my mc the day before my 6 week appointment. On a side/more optimistic note (better to focus on the future and zero problems), what are people's thoughts on announcement pictures on Facebook when the time comes?

For me personally, I don't think I will mention my pregancy at all on fb because I know after my mc, those announcements made me sad and depressed. I wouldn't want to unknowingly put salt in someone's wound in case someone is going through what I did.


----------



## jalilma

I don't plan on 'announcing' per say... I'm guessing it'll just kinda come out... Does that make sense? I had to change insurance because mine does not cover maternity like I though it did... Oops. Hopefully the new insurance goes into effect soon cause you know I'd like to get this ball rolling. They said it could take a few weeks though ugh!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

My first app won't be for ages.... Standard first app is ten weeks. So I won't even be ringing to book for weeks ahaha! So boring haha. I don't know about doing an announcement. If I do it won't be until at least 16 weeks !


----------



## NinjaPanda

Yeah, I get what you mean.... I'm just gonna let it come out too. When it comes to work, though, I am not planning on telling my principal until I'm through first trimester, I think. Just to be on the safe side, especially since I have already had a mc before.


----------



## hmmohrma

Hey Ladies! I want to join! I got my BFP on Friday, and DH and I are cautiously excited...we got the BFP the same week of the 1 year since our D and C. I want to be excited, but it is soo hard to let myself get there again. I'm in the same boat with few symptoms, but I have been extremely tires and hungry all week. 

On a positive note, I am also a teacher (2nd grade this year), and my EDD is July 2! This forum was meant to be! I haven't been on in a while because I just needed a break. We got BFP really quickly the first two times, but it took 10 months this time. We were two weeks away from going back to the doctor, and I was mentally preparing to begin thinking about the adoption process. I am simply praying for so much sticky for all of us! <3


----------



## NinjaPanda

Welcome hmmo! I hear you about taking a break. I did the same thing and came back now that we are expecting again. It took us 10 months to conceive after the mc too but the first one we conceived quickly. Funny how that works!


----------



## morgan89

I have also booked my first appointment on November 4th. I worry more about getting excited and being let down. This is my second time getting pregnant, my first ended in a MMC at 13 weeks but the baby died at 9 weeks ( July 2015). The reason I don't want to get excited is because last time I heard the heartbeat at 8 weeks and told all of my loved ones just before I lost it. This time I will be waiting until I have a good ultrasound at 14 or 16 weeks. Fingers crossed all goes well and I get my wish. 

I can't stop wondering if I will end up having recurrent or what if there is something more wrong with me?


----------



## ehjmorris

Hi all
May i join you? Im due July 1st :)
My first scan is on 13th Nov, ill be 7 weeks then
Hoping talking to other ladies around same weeks as i am might make time go a lil bit quicker haha


----------



## NinjaPanda

Welcome!


----------



## Babylove100

Hey, I got my bfp today so can I join you ladies please? My edd is 9th July 2016! I'm so excited but petrified!!!!


----------



## jalilma

Congrats to the new bfp's!


----------



## NinjaPanda

Yay, baby love!!! Another firefly buddy!!! Welcome and congrats! :)


----------



## Babylove100

Thanks Ninja! I was so please to see you and Rhi here!!!! Congrats everyone too on their bfps!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Welcome !! Babylove =) crossing my fingers. I feel very positive but perhaps wishful thinking. Either way I'm hoping to stay in my bubble


----------



## NinjaPanda

I agree.... I'm going to try my hardest to stay in my bubble too!


----------



## Babylove100

Im staying firmly put in my bubble too!!!


----------



## jalilma

I swear I'm not complaining honest... But this about to pass out from fatigue is for the birds... I know it's all part of the process and I am happy about it... But feeling like my brain is going the speed of a slug is awful... And I have to go to some Halloween thing with my mom Which means I won't get home until like 7. I just want a time out.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Can I join ladies even though my EDD for the minute is June? Xx


----------



## jalilma

Teeny Weeny said:


> Can I join ladies even though my EDD for the minute is June? Xx

I'm june too... But the very very end... So I feel more on track with the July ladies!


----------



## NinjaPanda

Teeny Weeny said:


> Can I join ladies even though my EDD for the minute is June? Xx

Sure thing! When in June? I'll put it on the main post :)


----------



## Teeny Weeny

NinjaPanda said:


> Teeny Weeny said:
> 
> 
> Can I join ladies even though my EDD for the minute is June? Xx
> 
> Sure thing! When in June? I'll put it on the main post :)Click to expand...

June 20th as an estimate. Thank you. Xx


----------



## NinjaPanda

And yeah jalil, my nausea is ok today but man I've been hit with a wave of dizziness and exhaustion. I would take that over the mild cramping any day. I know the cramping is normal, as several people keep reminding me but it still freaks me out to no end!


----------



## Babylove100

I've had cramping alllllll day and it's freaking me out! I've also felt so sick all day too which makes me happy as I never really had that with any of my other bfps!! I've not told dh yet, I want to make sure it's not a cp or anything first! I've also got a blood test on Monday to check my progesterone so I can get medication if it's low! I'm so excited I could burst, but it's mixed in with sheer terror as what may happen!!!


----------



## jalilma

Yes I'd take fatigue AND nausea over cramping! how's that for sadistic?! hahaha


----------



## NinjaPanda

Yeah, my boobs hurt more than last time and the fatigue is worse than last time (I'm actually falling asleep by like 9 when I'm usually a night owl) so that is a bit of a comfort. When my doc was fertility testing, he said my progesterone was good but could be higher. I will definitely be asking him about it at my appointment next week.


----------



## Bumblebee117

Hello Ladies,

Can I join you? Seems like you're a group of lovely girls already! :) 

According to my LMP my due date is June 28th, but I am pretty certain I ovulated on cd19 and not 14 as my cycles are 33 days long and we only dtd once on cd17 at night.

Got my bfp on Thursday and it's getting darker every day.... But I am so so worried that I will be loosing this baby too. I've had cramps, dizziness, sore breasts on the sides and extreme tiredness and hunger but today it's all gotten less. Breasts have sharp pains every now and then but aren't as sore anymore. I am still tired but don't feel pregnant at all. 

My first appointment incl. scan is on Nov 5th at 3.30pm... Having my fingers crossed that everything will be ok and that time goes fast!! 

As you can see, I have healthy 3 year olds but can't really remember much from my last pregnancy. 

Hope to find some reassurance here and follow you all through your exciting journeys! Huge congrats to all of you!! 

xx


----------



## NinjaPanda

Welcome bumblebee! I have my first appointment the same day as you! ^.^


----------



## Bumblebee117

:) let's try and keep each other company during the long wait! Will you get a scan?


----------



## NinjaPanda

I hope to.... Really, it will be up to the doctor.... I have no clue what to expect


----------



## Bumblebee117

I hope for you too! 

Are you also constantly worrying? 

Last pregnancy I only found out at almost 6 weeks and test said 1-2 weeks, so I knew something wasn't right... Even if I feel tired now - I am petrified!


----------



## ehjmorris

I too am worried about the cramping as i have it throughout the day and my boobs dont hurt anymore and i dont have morning sickness, i dont feel like im pregnant atm but im sure i will soon


----------



## NinjaPanda

I am! Last time I didn't get a bfp until 2 days after my missed period (even then it was super faint and the doc said my hcg was at 20 so I had a feeling something was wrong too. This time, I took the test the day before my period was due and I got a very clear line which I am taking as a good sign. I took a digital test last night and it was 1-2 weeks which should be on track since I am only 4 weeks and 3 days so hopefully I see that 2-3 week mark soon!


----------



## ehjmorris

I had beta done on 11dpo and it was 44, took digital same day and got 1-2 weeks which i as 4w1d, took digital yesterday on only an hr hold and got 2-3 which was 14dpo, 4w4d :) had beta done last night just waiting on results 
Hoping numbers are climbing great


----------



## NinjaPanda

I was going to get more cb digis so I can test and put my mind at ease but my small town pharmacy didn't have them.... Is it bad that I am seriously considering driving an hour to the city to get some after volleyball practice is over at 5:30? Hahaha


----------



## ehjmorris

Haha no! I would probably do the same thing, i like to see it say the word pregnant and how many weeks past conception lol


----------



## ehjmorris

I am really annoyed at my dr as he was meant to call last night with #2 betas and he didnt and he isnt in today so ill have to wait till tomorrow for him to even return my call :( i just want some reassurance


----------



## NinjaPanda

Reassurance would be nice.... I don't think I will even be remotely ok until I pass my mc point though


----------



## ehjmorris

I understand what you mean, as for me my point will be past 27 weeks as that is when my first son was born sleeping


----------



## hmmohrma

jalilma said:


> I swear I'm not complaining honest... But this about to pass out from fatigue is for the birds... I know it's all part of the process and I am happy about it... But feeling like my brain is going the speed of a slug is awful... And I have to go to some Halloween thing with my mom Which means I won't get home until like 7. I just want a time out.

Tell me about it. I was so tired last week and didn't realize I was pregnant yet. I was yawning in my classroom today, and another teacher noticed. lol I forced myself to the gym tonight...it helped. Congrats to the new BFPs that joined today! I'm continuing with all the sticky sticky dust for us all!


----------



## NinjaPanda

The gym.... I need to go. Lol, just running my girls through volleyball practice took it out of me! I've been taking a bit of a break since my half marathon but I need to run again. I probably won't till I see the doctor though.


----------



## hmmohrma

I totally should have logged in during chess club after school today. By the time I was finished cleaning up, showering, and grading papers it was past 9pm! DH and I are going to our doctor in two days. He is going to check levels and discuss progesterone with us. He has told us (through online messages) that might help but won't cause any harm. It's hard to read his feelings about it over text, so we want to talk in person. He said it would be a vaginal suppository. What do you girls know about this? What would you do? He's just leaving it up to us saying it's an option if we want to "try something". I just want this soooooo bad! All of the testing I had after the second loss showed nothing. 

I'll try to get on earlier tomorrow.


----------



## NinjaPanda

I'm straight up asking for progesterone. My friend said it helped her even though her doc said she didn't really need it. It helped her relax a bit. My doc tested my progesterone before I was pregnant and said it was ok but not great.


----------



## ehjmorris

This is going to be a stupid question but what does the progesterone do?


----------



## NinjaPanda

It helps the embryo survive by thickening your uterine lining and preventing your immune system from rejecting the baby


----------



## ehjmorris

So can you just take it for precaution?


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Can I jump in too please? Edd is June 27th so I'm much closer date wise to you ladies.


----------



## ehjmorris

Welcome :)


----------



## Bumblebee117

Hi lil Pixie! 

I had such a bad night's sleep... Dreaming about what happened last time and waking up sweating but being relieved that it's all just a dream. 

Anyone else not feeling pregnant?! I have slightly sore bbs still but other than that - nothing!! Not even cramping anymore. No stretching pains either.

Anyone know when round ligament pain is to set in? xx


----------



## ehjmorris

Apart from the fatigue kicking my butt i dont feel anything and bloating is becoming ridiculous and im only 4w5d
Don't get me wrong i do enjoy it


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Tick tock !


----------



## Bumblebee117

Even my bloating has gone... And I am not hungry at all today! 

I just called my obgyn office and the receptionist laughed when I said I was so worried and can't sleep etc. She said she doesn't have experience with it but if I can't stop worrying I should come in and bring lots of time as I might have to wait hours!! 

I cried when I hung up as she laughed at me!!! How can you laugh at someone who says she is worried about having a mc again!!??? :sad2: 

If my dr wouldn't be so lovely, I'd change straight away... I wish the other receptionist would have picked up!!! She's so much nicer. 

Got a go to work now, hope I can stop worrying for a while. xx


----------



## hmmohrma

ehjmorris said:


> This is going to be a stupid question but what does the progesterone do?

I'm copying in an explanation from the Internet. I know it is definitely given if you are going through IVF, but it isn't a definite if you conceive naturally. I think we're leaning toward going with it, but I feel like our Doctor is offering it more for peace of mind. The treatments only go until around week 12 because the placenta should begin producing it around week 8. 


Progesterone is secreted by the empty egg follicle after ovulation has occurred, known as the corpus luteum. It is highest during the last phases of the menstrual cycle, after ovulation. Progesterone causes the endometrium to secrete special proteins to prepare it for the implantation of a fertilized egg. When fertilization does not occur, it prevents the body from creating and releasing more eggs in the later stages of the menstrual cycle.If conception has occurred, progesterone becomes the major hormone supporting pregnancy, with many important functions. It is responsible for the growth and maintenance of the endometrium. It also suppresses further maturation of eggs by preventing release of LH and FSH (Follicle Stimulating Hormone).


----------



## hmmohrma

Also not feeling super positive today. I took another test (cheap bulk online order type), and the line is still showing up but not getting darker. Trying to stay positive is so difficult. :nope:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

My line didn't get any darker for days! Then suddenly it went darker than the control line. I have left it alone now


----------



## Babylove100

I'm testing once a day till the weekend just to make sure then I'm done with the testing. Too stressful! Today's was so much darker than yesterday tho so feeling positive at the mo.

Still haven't told dh! Am thinking I may just send him a text "hey I'm pregnant, again!" Haha!!


----------



## Babylove100

hmmohrma said:


> Also not feeling super positive today. I took another test (cheap bulk online order type), and the line is still showing up but not getting darker. Trying to stay positive is so difficult. :nope:

Try not to worry Hun, those cheap ones take ages to show real progression. :hugs:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Babylove100 said:


> I'm testing once a day till the weekend just to make sure then I'm done with the testing. Too stressful! Today's was so much darker than yesterday tho so feeling positive at the mo.
> 
> Still haven't told dh! Am thinking I may just send him a text "hey I'm pregnant, again!" Haha!!


I took the test and immediately sent him the picture like "look at this" :haha: poor fella was at work ahaha


----------



## Babylove100

haha! Bless. I think I've held back telling dh as it makes it all more real once he's in the know as well!!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

My first test I got the teeniest squint line ever. Me and dh stared at it for ages like it held the secrets of the universe lol. I told him I'd considered not telling him until I was sure and he got in a right hump with me :haha: he was really upset that I might have gone to bed knowing there was a possibility and he wouldn't have known. As it was neither of us slept all night :dohh:


----------



## Babylove100

Haha! Ah what a sweetie your dh is! 

Mine just replied "oh f**k! Hehe" 

That's it he knows now! This is real!!!! :happydance:


----------



## NinjaPanda

Yay, another firefly!! Welcome lil pixie! ^.^

I don't feel uber pregnant either at mother that the constant insane fatigue. I get nauseous here and there but get worried when it is gone. Same with my sore bbs and mild cramping. They come and go. Though, I do know my emotions are a bit crazier.... Yesterday I cried to the song "chicken fried". Lol

As for the progesterone question.... I know my friend requested (well more like demanded it) when she was pregnant after having two losses and the doc said she didn't need it but she made sure she got it. Lol


----------



## Babylove100

I'm hoping my blood test comes back that I don't have low levels but I feel relaxed knowing that if they do she will prescribe it for me. It's amazing how the little things really take the stress away.


----------



## NinjaPanda

I'm scared to test any more. Might get some digis on the weekend though if the urge continues to nag at me. DH and monster in-law both say that the darkness of the line means nothing (mIL is a nurse practitioner and DH does drug testing) but I like the digis that tell how how far you are.


----------



## jalilma

Might not tell you how far along... But seeing the line staying dark and not getting lighter does give some reassurance.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I knew for a whole week before telling DH. At first I thought it was a false positive from the steroids (Bell's palsy) and then as the days progressed and the line darkened I knew it was for real. 
It was my bday coming up so I waited for that. He was a bit shocked if managed to keep it a secret. 
However, I always keep pregnancy secret. We never tell anyone until after the 12 week scan and some people after the 20 week one! Xx


----------



## hmmohrma

I'm freaking out (well, I've calmed for now). I have a bathroom in my classroom, and I went to use it while my 2nd graders were reading. I saw some spotting and lost it. I asked my neighbor to watch my class and ran to call DH. The doc calmed me down after hearing the amount of spotting, but I feel crampy and nervous. Our appointment is tomorrow for blood work, so we're still going tomorrow unless I bleed more. I just want to sit in the bathroom and watch to see what happens. I'm back in my room, but my kiddos are doing literacy stations for now. I'm better off here with the kids than at home worrying. I did cancel my after school club, and I think I never want to exercise again if we are losing this baby. So many unknowns!!


----------



## NinjaPanda

Exercise won't cause a miscarriage but it can cause spotting. My one friend started spotting halfway through her first trimester but it was right after running. Maybe stop working out until your appointment and put yourself on bed rest for a bit. I hope everything turns out well! Sending sticky baby vibes your way!


----------



## hmmohrma

The had a clot after peeing, and now I'm full on, bright red bleeding. We go to the doctor tomorrow, and I guess we move on to the next steps after 3 losses. He was hoping we just had bad luck twice....it doesn't look like it. So much luck to all of you. DH and I both came home early today, and we're just going to relax.


----------



## NinjaPanda

Awww, Hun :hugs:..... Sending all my love your way!


----------



## ehjmorris

I hope you find an answer as to why, they might not be able to tell you but fx your baby is sticky


----------



## Babylove100

Awwww hunni I'm so sorry. Sending huge hugs your way :hugs:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I'm so very sorry. Sending all my love :hugs:


----------



## ehjmorris

I am so sorry xx sending hugs to you


----------



## jalilma

hmmohrma said:


> The had a clot after peeing, and now I'm full on, bright red bleeding. We go to the doctor tomorrow, and I guess we move on to the next steps after 3 losses. He was hoping we just had bad luck twice....it doesn't look like it. So much luck to all of you. DH and I both came home early today, and we're just going to relax.

So sorry to hear this.. Best of luck with your appointment. :(


----------



## NinjaPanda

So I am probably obsessing but I got my bfp on sat, took a digi on mon night that said 1-2 weeks and then today I took another digi today and it still says 1-2 weeks..... Should I be expecting to see that 2-3 week symbol soo? Or am I just crazy and worrying too much. I'm worrying that my hormones aren't increasing properly :(


----------



## ehjmorris

How many dpo were you on sat?
As for me bfp on 22/10/15, took digi 24/10 and got 1-2 at 4w1d
On 27/10 and got 2-3 at 4w4d
I might take today or tomorrow at 5 w exactly and see what it says. 
But i think if u r worried ask the docs to do another beta check


----------



## NinjaPanda

I unfortunately don't have my first doc appointment/beta check till next Thursday but I was 11dpo when I got my bfp and I am now 15dpo (4w4d). Though, I do know I ovulated late (cd18) so maybe that has something to do with it? Maybe I will test again tomorrow morning with fmu. I am so darn paranoid!


----------



## ehjmorris

It could but im not entirely sure, i ovulated on cd19 and got bfp on 9dpo
Is there anyway you can move your appointment closer?
Just let them know you are concerned


----------



## ehjmorris

But try digi with fmu and see if that changes it as ur pee might have beem diluted


----------



## NinjaPanda

Yeah, based on how clear my line was on my original bfp, I think I would have gotten a positive earlier but I was so certain we weren't going to be pregnant this month since we weren't really trying and were so busy/stressed that we only did like 3 or 4 times so I never bothered testing. Lol


----------



## ehjmorris

U could always ask another dr to take it


----------



## ehjmorris

I did another digi today and it still says 2-3 which is still on track but ill be 5 weeks tomorrow


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I adjusted my due date because I ovd on cd 19. So based on my own dates I got a 2-3 at 4+4 and a 3+ at 5w exactly. 

If I went off lmp I would have got the 2-3 at 5+1 and the 3+ at 5+4. 

If you'd ovd on cd14 15dpo would only be 4+1 and getting 1-2 then is perfect :hugs: 

Hope that made sense! 

Feeling a bit green this morning. I'm not supposed to eat or drink anything hut water for an hour after taking my tablets but I'm not sure I'm going to manage that for much longer. Might have to start setting my alarm to take the pill at 4 :dohh:


----------



## ehjmorris

What is ur edd now?


----------



## ehjmorris

Sorry to post again but what do you ladies reckon of my beta numbers?
11dpo was 44 and 14dpo was 470!


----------



## jalilma

MS may be making an appearance.... I can deal with nausea (which a had at a low level all day with my last pregnancy) I can not deal with vomitting though.... Mainly because it would most likely cause me to be late to work. Hahahaha


----------



## NinjaPanda

So lately I have been sleeping like a log (in bed my 7 and you still have to pretty much drag me out of bed 11 hours later) but last night was a late one because I was talking to a friend till almost midnight then when hubby's alarm went off 4 and a half hours later I couldn't get back to sleep! Anyone else having odd sleep patterns like that?


----------



## Babylove100

At the moment I'm out like a light as soon as my head hits the pillow! I try and stay up till at least 8pm so I don't wake up super early, well actually my alarm goes off at 5.30am anyway which I guess is super early anyway!! Haha


----------



## NinjaPanda

That's how I have been until this morning.... Guess it didn't help having hubby's alarm go off every 5 damn minutes


----------



## NinjaPanda

It also didn't help that kitty decided to sit next to my chest purring, which the vibrations gave me that motion sickness feeling.


----------



## jalilma

NinjaPanda said:


> So lately I have been sleeping like a log (in bed my 7 and you still have to pretty much drag me out of bed 11 hours later) but last night was a late one because I was talking to a friend till almost midnight then when hubby's alarm went off 4 and a half hours later I couldn't get back to sleep! Anyone else having odd sleep patterns like that?

Yes.. Been going to sleep @ 9... Getting up at least twice to pee and then waking up @5-530 (which is before my alarm on the weekdays) making me crazy.


----------



## Bumblebee117

Yes I go to bed early ish at around 9pm, get up for a wee around 3/4am then toss and turn for a while (hope that's a good sign that I need to urinate at night!).

Having some sharp pains when I get up too quickly, is that normal? Is that my ligaments stretching? 

I will do a digi tomorrow and hopefully it won't be 1-2 still... I am a bit scared.

Just done an internet cheapie and line is super dark and was there before the control line. I really hope we all have sticky babies!!! 1 week until my appt! 

I also had the (2nd) most exciting news today - my best friend had a bfp yesterday!!! &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## NinjaPanda

Bumblebee117 said:


> Yes I go to bed early ish at around 9pm, get up for a wee around 3/4am then toss and turn for a while (hope that's a good sign that I need to urinate at night!).
> 
> Having some sharp pains when I get up too quickly, is that normal? Is that my ligaments stretching?
> 
> I will do a digi tomorrow and hopefully it won't be 1-2 still... I am a bit scared.
> 
> Just done an internet cheapie and line is super dark and was there before the control line. I really hope we all have sticky babies!!! 1 week until my appt!
> 
> I also had the (2nd) most exciting news today - my best friend had a bfp yesterday!!! &#65533;&#65533;

Yay! Glad it's not just me.... And yeah, I've been getting up to pee in the middle of the night too. That never happened last time. As for the pains, I think it can be normal because your uterus is stretching and that can sometimes be uncomfortable. I woke up with a sharp pain this morning and instantly freaked out until I passed gas and realized how bloated and gassy I was today. 

I was going to take my other digi this morning with fmu but forgot so I will be doing it tomorrow as well hoping to see that 2-3 week. Though, I was reading that those digits aren't necessarily good for guessing hcg. They are about 55% accurate with the levels.... One girl said she was getting 1-2 weeks when she was 8 weeks along and had a very healthy pregnancy.

I'm really hoping we all have sticky beans too. I started talking to mine because my good friend said that it does help. She specializes in prenatal massage and reiki and has done a ton of reading and taken several classes on the topic of organic/natural pregnancies. She suggested a book called "the secret life of the unborn child". I might check it out.


----------



## Babylove100

Omg I am literally peeing for England! I go, then 5 mins later I need to go again!! Arghhh! But yay for symptoms!!!

I'm not doing digis this time but here are my frers from Tuesday, yesterday and today! :thumbup: so happy with the progression!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## NinjaPanda

Yay! Babylove, your 11dpo one looks like mine! I would imagine mine is darker now that I am 16dpo but I don't have more frer tests. Lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 47.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Babylove100

Woohooo! I have 2 frers left so will take one tomorrow and Saturday, then I am done testing and will just enjoy the ride!!!


----------



## morgan89

I surprisingly have not had to get up in the night to pee yet. I remember my last pregnancy I was up at least once at 3/4 am every night. However I don't know when that started, I sure wish I paid more attention to the symptoms. Same with the sore boobs, I'm 5+1 weeks today and nothing other than going to be early and dreams every night to report. Sometimes I feel like sore boobs would remind me of what I'm working for lol.


----------



## NinjaPanda

I get so freaked out when I don't feel or notice any symptoms. Then again, I have been getting freaked out over everything. For example, earlier today I had one random sharp pain on my right side of my uterus area and immediately thought "oh my god" but when I went and checked in the bathroom everything was normal, no blood or anything just the typical increased amount of cm. I worried for nothing. 

I swear I feel crazy sometimes. Part of me just has this gut feeling that everything will be ok and the other part is a lunatic over every little thing. Lol


----------



## Lil_Pixie

My boobs are killing me, I'm exhausted but I can sleep. I'm getting up in the night to pee, plus going loads more in the day. This morning I was a bit green when I got up too

I still don't feel pregnant yet :dohh:


----------



## ehjmorris

So tired today! 
Hope everyone has a good day


----------



## NinjaPanda

I feel ya, lil pixie


----------



## Bumblebee117

And another "funny" nights sleep. 

Woke up several times but had to hold my wee in, to take the digi with proper fmu. Also had some boob issues at night. I'd love to still sleep on my front but boobs say nooooo! 

And yay, it came up with 2-3!!! :happydance: 

I know when I ovulated so this should be right on track, what do you think? Ov on cd 18/19 (not 14) - makes me 4+5/6??! 

Wishing everyone a good day, weekend soon!!!!! x


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Is it December yet ?! .... ughhh


----------



## jalilma

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Is it December yet ?! .... ughhh

True story! Hahaha. I figure the holidays will help... But then we have the looong cold, dark winter to deal with .... Blah!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

It's dragging right now but I think the rest of the year will fly by for me. I've got Xander's birthday and my 30th coming up before Christmas. And I've not even thought about Xander's birthday party yet! Bum. I need more time lol. 

Tea and coffee isn't making me feel sick yet but it must be on its way because I haven't had a single brew today and I am usually obsessed with coffee. I've had some hot water and hot vimto haven't bothered with a proper brew at all. Maybe when I look at a cup of coffee and feel sick to my stomach I'll start to really believe it :haha: 

Go my mum's birthday party tonight. I'm so tired . . . Hope I can skip out early.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Ohhh the big three zero! I'm dreading that one! Are you going to embrace it haha ?


----------



## Teeny Weeny

You lot are babies! I hit 35 a few weeks back. I feel old! Lol

I have my booking in appointment on Friday 13th November. That's not a bad omen is it?! Xx


----------



## NinjaPanda

So I took my digi with proper fmu today too but still got 1-2. Then I got to thinking.... I am pretty sure I implanted at 7dpo based on my temps. I did some research and came across an old post on bnb. It eased all my worries I had 100%.... Here is the post:

This is a very long post so sorry for boring you with my nerdy moment and feel free to skip to the last couple of paragraphs if you CBA to read the big explanation. 
I absolutely HATE CB Digi. It's the conception indicator i hate most. I think it's just another expensive thing to stress pregnant women out. 
I see so many women using these things to 'monitor' their hcg level to make sure they are still pregnant and it saddens me. These poor women are so stressed over it unnesecarily. And they shouldn't be if they knew how they work! (Feel free to skip this part if you aren't interested in HCG levels/pregnancy test lesson)
For those who aren't as nerdish as me, A non pregnant woman (And this is a very simplified as short as poss way of explaining all this!) can typically have a level of 1 - 5 ml/u of HCG in her system. This is the first big thing that can influence the results of any test and makes it absolutely impossible to know exactly how far gone you are just from HCG levels - Even with a quantative blood test which is the ONLY accurate way to monitor HCG levels, But because [as the following two scenarios show] there is such a massive margain between what are considered 'normal' levels for a pregnant woman even if they implant on the same day it's very difficult to tell how far they are even with a QBT! 
So in scenario one, We have a woman who has 1ml/u of HCG in her system in a non - pregnant state. We shall say implantation is 8 days post ovulation. So, HCG typically doubles every 48 hours - So on 8dpo hcg is starting at 1ml/u
10dpo it doubles to 2ml/u
12 dpo - doubles again to 4mlu
14dpo - 8ml/u
16dpo - 16ml/u
18dpo - 32ml/u
20dpo - 62ml/u
22dpo - 124ml/u
So here you have a 5 weekish pregnant woman with 124ml/u of hcg in her system. A very sensitive pregnancy test could pick it up around 15 - 16dpo. CB digi would not detect it until 19/20dpo and would count it as low levels and probably say 1 - 2 weeks which is not right for her dates - Pregnant woman stresses, Takes more tests which cost a fortune!
In another scenario you have a woman who in her non pregnant state has 5ml/u of hcg in her system. She conceives and again implantation is on 8 days post ovulation. So starting with 5ml/u at 8dpo; 
10dpo it doubles to 10ml/u
12 dpo - doubles again to 20mlu
14dpo - 40ml/u
16dpo - 80ml/u
18dpo - 160ml/u
20dpo - 320ml/u
22dpo - 640ml/u
So, Now we have two women, Both conceived and implanted on the same dpo but Woman number 1 wouldn't find out until 15/16dpo with a very senstive test, but woman number 2 would be able to find out at just 10dpo with a very sensitive test. CB digi for her would pick up higher levels of HCG and most likely tally with her dates as it would pick it up around 15dpo and probably say 1 - 2 or 2 - 3 which would be correct! 
I have lost the will to live from explaining to people exactly why HCG levels cannot in any way be monitored accurately with urine tests - You can only tell from a quantative blood test exactly how much or if it's rising properly or not as so much influences a urine test - Even down to room temperature! Liquid intake, dye in the test[For none digi], reactants are all factors that influence results.
Big well done if you have got through my nerdy boring post!

So based on this information I should be right on track and expect a 2-3 reading anywhere from 18dpo -22dpo depending on when I implanted. This is of course going off of the assumption that I started with 3hcg (which is what I ended with after my mc in Jan. so glad my mind has been put to ease! Hope this helps others!!!


----------



## jalilma

Teeny Weeny said:


> You lot are babies! I hit 35 a few weeks back. I feel old! Lol
> 
> I have my booking in appointment on Friday 13th November. That's not a bad omen is it?! Xx

I'm 34... We can be "older" expecting mom's together!


----------



## NinjaPanda

Hahaha, am I one of the younger ones here? I am turning 28 next week (November 4th)


----------



## mickellwife

Can i join please?? I'm due 7th July and i will be 37 when i give birth :O x


----------



## NinjaPanda

Welcome and congrats!


----------



## Babylove100

jalilma said:


> Teeny Weeny said:
> 
> 
> You lot are babies! I hit 35 a few weeks back. I feel old! Lol
> 
> I have my booking in appointment on Friday 13th November. That's not a bad omen is it?! Xx
> 
> I'm 34... We can be "older" expecting mom's together!Click to expand...

I'm 34 too! Totally young at heart tho!! :haha:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I don't usually feel very young anymore, you ladies have made my day :haha: 

I'm really looking forward to being 30. 29 was a really shitty year and I can't wait to put some space between me and this whole stupid year. I was planning a big night out for my 30th. Now I think I'll go for a family meal instead


----------



## NinjaPanda

Lil_Pixie said:


> I don't usually feel very young anymore, you ladies have made my day :haha:
> 
> I'm really looking forward to being 30. 29 was a really shitty year and I can't wait to put some space between me and this whole stupid year. I was planning a big night out for my 30th. Now I think I'll go for a family meal instead

That's how I feel about 27


----------



## jalilma

I think that turning 30 was a huge year for me in a good way... I finally started to feel like I was in control.. And every year since has just made me more sure of the person I am. Sometimes when people ask my age I have to stop and think and when I say 34 I am kinda shocked because in the grand scheme of things 34 is so young! Did a lot of time working with geriatrics and if I learned anything it's 20 can be old and 100 can be young! (except if you're pregnant... 34 is damn near ancient... Hahahaha) whatever I embrace it...


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I only turned 27 last month! I am dreading 30. Don't feel like I have got enough done. I think not owning my home is my biggest bother. I do have a child in junior school though so I think that makes me feel older... Hard to explain haha.


----------



## ehjmorris

Haha i think i am the youngest then as i am 22..


----------



## Bumblebee117

I am 26, turning 27 in July. And I feel much older - all of my friends are 35+ which is nice. 

Still not feeling majorly pregnant, hope I survive the next 6 days until my scan... Hubby is trying to get the afternoon off and my friend is going to watch the twins. I don't want to be alone at the appt. x


----------



## jalilma

I know we have had this discussion about how test progression isn't really a very good way to monitor that things are going ok... I know I know... But I had one last test... Figured I'd take it... It is way (and I mean waaaaaay) darker than the one from last week. I honestly don't think it can get any more positive. Ok I'm going to (try) to enter chill out mode now. P.s. don't know why my pic is upside down :/
 



Attached Files:







1446294608981.jpg
File size: 9.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## NinjaPanda

I'm seriously counting down the days till my first appointment (nov 5). I hope they do a scan.... I just want to know everything is ok.


----------



## Bumblebee117

NinjaPanda said:


> I'm seriously counting down the days till my first appointment (nov 5). I hope they do a scan.... I just want to know everything is ok.

Feel ya girl!! Hope time goes fast until then! 

Same here... And mine is in the pm!!! 3.30, I will have to go to work first, then get the kids from kindergarten and take them home, wait for hubby and then go to my appt! It's gonna be a long day! 

Here in Germany I can have as many scans as I want, just pay for them by myself. I think our health insurance covers the main scans 12,20,24,28,32,36 weeks) and the rest cost me but anything to get the reassurance.

When we had the twins we still lived in the uk and I thought how unfair it is to only get two scans, with twins I had 4. 

How are you all feeling now? 

I am having some food aversions, can't stand anything sweet at the moment!! Also, my boobs are fine during the day but comes evening, they hurt loads and at night too! xx


----------



## NinjaPanda

My appointment is thankfully in the morning. Here in Canada, all our scans are covered but I'm not sure when they do them. 

As for me, I'm ok. Yesterday my boobs hurt soooo bad when I was showering and then later in the evening I freaked out because I fell asleep on the couch at 9:30 but woke up to some dull menstrual-like cramps an hour later. I got up and felt like vomiting. There was no blood though and so I went to bed. Everything is fine this morning now. I'm thinking I maybe had too much Halloween candy and was a little gassy.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

ninja I had some serious af cramps last night too :hugs: it's so scary but we just need to keep reminding ourselves that it's normal. 

I'm so tired :cry: 

It's been half term this week so I feel like I've been running around all week. Plus my Nana had been really poorly so me and my sisters are having to visit twice a day. My big brother keeps flaking out though. I made her beef stew for tea last night and stayed till bed time. Tonight my brother should be going so I've just put a lamb joint in the oven and I'm making her a Sunday dinner. Won't be home till bedtime again :-(

I don't mind at all, she's looked after me forever but man I'm tired. I just want to come home at a reasonable time and be in for the night. 

I was feeling really positive yesterday but for some reason today I feel a bit doom and gloom. I've been feeling rough but I think more because I've got a cold. Not even 6 weeks yet and I didn't have ms till at least 6 weeks with any of my pregnancies do that doesn't mean anything, I just can't see it working out at all.


----------



## NinjaPanda

Yeah, I was feeling doom and gloom with the af cramps yesterday. I am slowly starting to feel positive again. Sorry to hear about your Nana. :hugs: I've heard most symptoms don't normally show up till 6 weeks, so don't worry too much about that. Tbh, I wish I had violent symptoms (like actually vomiting) also that I knew things were normal and ok. I always a worry when I am not tired or my boobs don't hurt much. Twisted, isn't it. I will be very happy to pass the 6 week mark, though (that's when mc happened)


----------



## Bumblebee117

Same here, I just wish I'd be sick already! I am lying on the sofa with some af type cramping, hope my baby is ok!


----------



## NinjaPanda

I'm sure it's just fine.... We just need to keep putting those positive intentions into our pregnancies and believe them. In the end, the mind ultimately controls the body so if we believe our babies are healthy and we put those intentions forward, chances are that everything will be fine. :)


----------



## Bumblebee117

Feels like I am loosing my symptoms - this is how it started last time. I am devastated, I know I won't know for sure until Thursday but this doesn't feel right...


----------



## ehjmorris

Hope everything is okay Bumblebee


----------



## Hopeforbub

Hi ladies, I'm new here. Going by my lmp I'm due around 12th July.
I'm so nervous as I had a mmc at 10 weeks on the 1st May and a mc on the 6th September. Want this to be 3rd time lucky.


----------



## NinjaPanda

Well, that's it for me. Started bleeding before bed last night, took a test this morning that said "not pregnant" and now bleeding is full force. Guess that is mc #2 for me.... Good luck to the rest of you! <3


----------



## Babylove100

Congrats hopeforbub! I know how you feel, this is my 4th try this year! So worried about every little thing but I try to put any negative thoughts to the back of my mind!!


----------



## Babylove100

NinjaPanda said:


> Well, that's it for me. Started bleeding before bed last night, took a test this morning that said "not pregnant" and now bleeding is full force. Guess that is mc #2 for me.... Good luck to the rest of you! <3

Oh hunni I am so so sorry :hugs: heartbreaking xx


----------



## NinjaPanda

Thanks, yeah.... Kind of wish it didn't happen now, 2 days before my birthday but what can ya do?


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Oh ninja I'm so so sorry :hugs: life can be so cruel some times


----------



## jalilma

NinjaPanda said:


> Well, that's it for me. Started bleeding before bed last night, took a test this morning that said "not pregnant" and now bleeding is full force. Guess that is mc #2 for me.... Good luck to the rest of you! <3

Am so sorry to hear this. Lots of hugs your way.


----------



## NinjaPanda

It is what it is.... I'm going to go with the belief that this is just my punishment for being a super cool ninja assassin in a past life. Lol!


----------



## ehjmorris

I am so sorry xx


----------



## Bumblebee117

Oh no ninja, I am so sorry. I had lost my last pregnancy a day before my birthday. Sometimes life sucks.

I am also feeling like it is over for me. All my symptoms have completely vanished, my boobs were so sore and now nothing. I was so happy and now I am in a foul mood, feel like I should give up hope. :cry:


----------



## Bumblebee117

Done my last digi to ease my nerves as still no symptoms back... It's a 3+. 4 days ago I had 2-3, so I guess that's ok?!


----------



## Babylove100

Bumblebee117 said:


> Done my last digi to ease my nerves as still no symptoms back... It's a 3+. 4 days ago I had 2-3, so I guess that's ok?!

Brilliant news bumblebee! :happydance:


----------



## ehjmorris

3+ is really good :)


----------



## j_1402

I had a miscarriage on the 25th of September 2015, so not that long ago! I did a pregnancy test on the 26th of October and got a faint BFP! Did a test again a few days later and it was a very dark BFP - as dark as the control line!! :) I'm estimating that I will be due around July 11th. Very anxious and cautiously excited. <3


----------



## ehjmorris

I hope this is it for you and sorry about your loss


----------



## Bumblebee117

Thai you ladies for your lovely replies! Starting to feel a bit more pregnant now. I have this weird feeling round my bladder, I think I had that with the twins too... Slight stretching?! 

Welcome J1402 - your due date is my birthday! :)


----------



## Babylove100

Phew, just got my progesterone blood test results back and all okay with no further action required! :happydance:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Welcome j1402 :flower: 

Had my booking in appointment and my appointment with the trial team today. Eeek! It's starting to feel real now :haha:


----------



## ehjmorris

Anyone else feel pressure and fuller down there?


----------



## morgan89

I'm back after taking a few days away, I was really upset because I started spotting on Oct 30. It was very light but I went to the hospital where they only worried me more. However by Tuesday my spotting had stopped as far as I can tell. Also today I got my second beta hcg and it has climbed from 6400 to 23000 thank god. I was panicked that I miscarried on the weekend and just didn't know it. So now I can come back and read all of your posts without wanting to cry. :happydance:


----------



## Babylove100

Ah that's great news Morgan! :happydance: Sorry you had the stress though! 

I've just got off the phone from my midwife and she wants me to have a early scan next week and will be referred to a consultant! I'm so pleased and it's nice that they are looking at things more thoroughly for me this time!

I did book a private scan for 21 Nov but I think I'll keep that in for now. I'll have as many scans as I can!


----------



## morgan89

Babylove100 said:


> Ah that's great news Morgan! :happydance: Sorry you had the stress though!
> 
> I've just got off the phone from my midwife and she wants me to have a early scan next week and will be referred to a consultant! I'm so pleased and it's nice that they are looking at things more thoroughly for me this time!
> 
> I did book a private scan for 21 Nov but I think I'll keep that in for now. I'll have as many scans as I can!

I'm in the same boat, though I can't book scans privately I will be pushing for as many as I can.


----------



## Bumblebee117

So happy to hear Morgan! 

I had my scan and my doc could only see a sac, size is appropriate to ovulation date so I have to go back next Thursday morning for bloods and another scan. 

Starting to feel a bit sick and have rlp when getting up too fast, also - most of my symptoms are more pronounced at night time. Anyone else feels like that? 

So now my new due date is 2nd of July. According to my lmp it would have been June 28th. 

Still very cautiously excited here... My husband is optimistic which is nice!


----------



## Babylove100

Brilliant news bumblebee!! :happydance:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Hi lovelies. I must have Unsubscribed somehow. 

I have an early scan next Thursday. I was doing okay until I got the appointment! I am so nervous. I do feel pretty rubbish so I'm taking that as a good sign that baby is okay for now. 
Glad to see the good news from a few worries you ladies had too. Xx


----------



## Babylove100

Great news Teeny, I'm sure all will go well at your scan!! It's sooooo nerve wracking all this isn't it!!!x


----------



## Teeny Weeny

It sure is Babylove. On one hand I can't wait, because if all is good then that helps ease the worry. But on the other hand, I am petrified they will tell me something is wrong. It's like a mini war of emotions right now! 
My mc robbed me of any naivety over pregnancy. Xx


----------



## Bumblebee117

I am also scared that next Thursday they will tell me bad news... At times I feel pregnant but most of the time I don't... Makes me worry so much!! 

My gyn said something very true after I told her about my fears and worries... 

She said that after a miscarriage a woman looses the basic instinct and trust of nature. 

I am having my fingers so tightly crossed that this baby sticks with us!


----------



## Babylove100

Oh yes, it makes me so sad that seeing those two lines now brings fear rather than happiness! I'm praying for us all that these are our sticky take home rainbows!!!

So, on another note, my feet are soooooo sore and swollen, very weird, can this be a "symptom"??


----------



## ehjmorris

Maybe water retention?


----------



## Babylove100

Possibly but the amount im peeing I'm not sure there's any water left! :rofl:


----------



## ehjmorris

Haha i agree with you on that one!

I too was also going to say that seeing those two lines i was happy at first but now im getting terrified at each cramp and so for reassurance i am getting a scan this morning at 6w1d, not expecting to see much but want to make sure everything is okay


----------



## Babylove100

Ah well lots of luck to your for your scan! I'm sure all is well with your little bean tho! Make sure you update us!x


----------



## morgan89

I got in for a cancellation and had my ultrasound today at 6 weeks 1 day. Baby is good and heart beat is 108. Time for this momma to relax.


----------



## ehjmorris

Im different to you at 6w1d they only saw a yolk sack and tiny dot which she said she thinks is the baby
So shall go back in few weeks


----------



## Bumblebee117

Great news Morgan!! 

And ehjmorris - maybe you ovulated a little bit later than you thought? Just like me? 

I had a night full of nightmares, it was awful... I never had dreams like this before, I am going insane if I don't get any real persistent symptoms soon!!! 

Why can't I just feel sick and have tender breasts again?! So so worried... :cry:


----------



## Babylove100

Gosh I have woken up to the worst nausea!!!! :sick: 

Ah bumblebee, I am sure everything is just fine!! :hugs:


----------



## ehjmorris

I ovulated on cd19 so i guess


----------



## Bumblebee117

Had a very "pregnant-feeling" day yesterday. Felt a bit nauseous, boobs were sore, didn't want any food, some stretching pains.

Today - nada again!!!! &#55357;&#56873;

Two days til my next scan, can't wait! how are you all doing? x


----------



## Babylove100

Snap! Yesterday felt sick most of the day, today feel fine! Boobs are still sore tho, they even hurt when I put my roll on deodorant on! I feel like I'm fighting with myself to stay positive!!


----------



## eva1978

Congrats to all of you who are also carrying July rainbows! 

I got my BFP 2 days ago and I'm due mid-July. Can I join? 

I'm only 4w5d, hope to get some blood work tomorrow. I'm naturally worried I'll have another (missed) miscarriage... so far my breasts feel TOTALLY NORMAL! And it's kinda bumming me out :( I've had small twinges of nausea here and there but most days I just feel *not pregnant*. I know that should be a good thing but can't help being a bit down about things.


----------



## Dolphinleigh

Still here, just concentrating on stickie thoughts and report cards, boobs still sensitive but extremely tired, no other symptoms see my family Dr on the 24 th again and am going to request another hsh bloodwork to show growth since I don't know when my ultrasound is going to be, at least a month aroundthe end of first trimester, :( hate waiting


----------



## Bumblebee117

It seems like I have super sore boobs in the evenings, most mornings they are absolutely fine! 

Just came back from work and feel sick and hungry... Also super tired but then that stupid cough kept me up until midnight!


----------



## morgan89

Bumblebee117 said:


> It seems like I have super sore boobs in the evenings, most mornings they are absolutely fine!
> 
> Just came back from work and feel sick and hungry... Also super tired but then that stupid cough kept me up until midnight!

I am the same way Bumblebee, tender in the morning but barely and by evening they kill. However progressively they are getting worse each day. I am 6 weeks 5 days.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I feel rubbish! This is the worst I have ever felt. I am usually lucky to sail through pregnancy without too many problems. 
I feel soooo sick right now. I will never be sick I know that but this nausea is awful! I am so tired too. It's hard to get any motivation to do things. :-( Hopefully it means bub is okay in there. Xx


----------



## Bumblebee117

Morgan - I don't think my boobs are getting worse by the day, they were a lot worse until beginning of last week, since then they are ok but as I said - quite tender and sore at night time. I am so worried, but not long now. 9am on Thursday and I will find out if there is a baby with a heartbeat!!! 

Teeny - sorry to hear you're feeling rubbish, but that means your body is producing loads of hormones!! Yay! 

I have waves of nausea and am very tired all day. Hope these count as symptoms!


----------



## rachieroo

Can I cautiously join... 
I had my 2nd partial molar pregnancy in Feb and this was our first month ttc. I think I had my bfp tonight but will hopefully know more in the morning. I think I'll be due around the 19th July :) xxx


----------



## Bumblebee117

Hi rachieroo and congrats! 

Two hours and 15 minutes until my scan... I've never felt so nervous. I am almost sure that I will be told that the baby has no heartbeat. I don't feel pregnant at all, haven't had sore boobs for a couple of days now and no nausea, nothing! 

Only slight af like cramping. I don't know what I will do if it's bad news, I don't think I'll cope. :cry:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Massive hugs bumblebee :hugs: your symptoms may not have kicked in yet. And some people really do just get away with not having any. Let us know how it goes. I'll be staking the thread all morning :hugs:


----------



## Babylove100

Hi rachieroo :hi: welcome and congrats!b

Bumblebee - lots of luck for the scan today and hoping all goes well for you!

Teeny - it's your scan too isn't is? Hope you have a great scan too! 

Looking forward to seeing lots of pics of little beans soon!!x


----------



## Teeny Weeny

It is Babylove and I'm so nervous I feel sick. :-( xx


----------



## Babylove100

Ah Hun, I am so sure it will all be fine! I so understand the nerves tho. Will be thinking of you.xx


----------



## Bumblebee117

Good luck teeny!!! I feel with you! 

Sitting in the waiting room - bloods have just been taken. 

I'm so nervous I feel sick! Wish it was nausea from the pregnancy!


----------



## Babylove100

Right here with you bumblebee!x


----------



## Bumblebee117

Just had the scan - baby measures 2 days smaller than my ticker says so all together a week smaller than my LMP would suggest but dr said all looks perfectly fine, heart is beating, I have a cyst on my left ovary she explained that this is good because it supports the pregnancy with hormones. 

Back in 3 weeks. 

Do I have to worry about the measurement?


----------



## Babylove100

Fantastic news!!! :happydance: I wouldn't worry about the size at this stage, it's so hard to take accurate measurements and it all depends on when you ovulated as well! I am so happy for you!!x


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

That's brilliant congrats =)


----------



## Bumblebee117

Thank you so much girls, your kind words make me feel better. 

Had a bout of nausea again this evening, boobs are sore too.

I've done a load of researching and on several online pages it is also stated that I shouldn't be worried about the measurement as some babies might only measure 4.5mm at 6w5d and some others measure over 7mm at the same time. Baby might be curled up, lying in a funny position, etc.

Also, my uterus is tilted that might also make it a few days off! 

Trying to be relaxed until my next scan. December 3rd please come round fast!!!!


----------



## ehjmorris

Hey ladies
So i had my 7w scan today and all went great :) baby is measured 6 days behind but the dr isnt worried as its so early and heartbeat was 126bpm :)
 



Attached Files:







20151113_085123-1.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Bumblebee117

Yay Ehjmorris!!!! Very happy for you! Do you know crl of your baby? xxx


----------



## ehjmorris

Um she said 5mm...


----------



## Teeny Weeny

ehjmorris said:


> Hey ladies
> So i had my 7w scan today and all went great :) baby is measured 6 days behind but the dr isnt worried as its so early and heartbeat was 126bpm :)

Fab news! :cloud9:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

This is my scan from yesterday, dating me at 8+5. Saw a little heartbeat too! :baby:


----------



## Babylove100

Yay Teeny!!! Fabulous news!!!! :happydance::thumbup::happydance::thumbup::happydance::thumbup:


----------



## Bumblebee117

Yay Teeny! Great news!!!


----------



## ehjmorris

Aw so cute
Great pic!


----------



## ginny83

Hi, hope I can join you guys for around the next 8 months!

I got my BFP about a week ago and due 21st July

I have everything crossed that I'll be bringing home my 3rd baby. I already have two boys, but had 4 miscarriages between them. So praying that I get lucky enough to have another rainbow.

good luck everyone :)


----------



## Bumblebee117

Hi ginny! Congratulations and welcome! 

I've found great comfort in this group. The lovely ladies on here have supported me for the past 10 days or so. 

I am sorry to hear about your losses, feel hugged! :hugs: 

Praying for all our rainbow babies!!!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Welcome Ginny. Xx


----------



## Babylove100

Hey Ginny and Bethan! :hi: welcome and congratulations :happydance:


----------



## Bumblebee117

Welcome Bethan and Congrats!


----------



## ehjmorris

Welcome :)


----------



## Babylove100

Hey ladies, I'm so scared, had a small amount of brown ewcm last night, and an even smaller amount today. It's freaking me out! Praying it's nothing sinister and that all will be okay at my scan on Saturday.x


----------



## ehjmorris

I hope everything is okay babylove, if its brown blood it's old, when i had my scan she noticed i had a bleed in the uterus and said it may or may not come out... nothing as of yet but she said if its brown its old so not to worry but if u are concerned go to the hospital


----------



## ginny83

Hope its nothing babylove x


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Hope everything's ok babylove :hugs:


----------



## Babylove100

Thanks ladies. Its minimal so praying it's nothing to worry about. I guess there's nothing I can do to change the outcome either way.x


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Oh Babylove. I'm sure it's nothing bad. Have you DTD at all? Thinking of you. Xx


----------



## Babylove100

Nope, I put us on a ban for this reason so I'm scared why it's happened anyway!!!x


----------



## Teeny Weeny

If you are worried phone the GP for an EPU visit, to put your mind at ease. It's better to get seen sooner rather than later. Xx


----------



## minties

I know it's worrying, but a small amount of brown sounds WELL within normal to me. I had lots of bleeding with my son and spotting with my daughter.

I'm a bit nervous to join this thread, but here goes! I had a chemical last cycle and just got a positive test yesterday. I would be due about July 27th.


----------



## ehjmorris

Lots of hugs babylove
Im sure your lil baby is just fine :)


----------



## Bumblebee117

Hope all is well babylove!! Sending big hugs! 

Welcome and congrats minties!!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

How are you Babylove? Xx


----------



## Babylove100

I'm okay, no more stuff since yesterday morning, so feeling much better. I did read up on something called placental implantation bleedin which happens around 6-7 weeks and is a common cause of brown spotting. Anyhoo, whatever it was I'm glad it's gone!!

How's everyone else doing?x


----------



## ehjmorris

Im good :) just really exhausted!
I'm glad it has stopped


----------



## Teeny Weeny

That's fab Babylove. Xx

I'm okay, plodding along. I have so many food and drink aversions this time it's unreal. Feeling really nauseous if I don't eat and I'm in bed by 9pm every night! 
I don't know if it's my age, but this pregnancy is hard! Xx


----------



## Babylove100

I find if I don't eat I fee sick too. And find myself in bed fast asleep by 8.30pm most evenings! Haha, dh is loving having full control of the to remote. 

I have such a craving for eggy fried bread! I cannot wait for the weekend to have some!!!xx


----------



## Bumblebee117

I am very exhausted and starting to feel nauseous if I don't eat. Yesterday was really bad, then I ate and couldn't stop eating!! Boob really sore at night... Weird 'burning' feeling down in pelvis. Maybe stretching pains??? 

xx


----------



## ehjmorris

Sounds like we all get nauseous when we dont eat or eat certain foods lol the joys of pregnancy


----------



## Babylove100

Oh I'm so glad you posted that as I have had the weird burning as well! From everything I've read it's down to all the stretching and growing going on!!x


----------



## Bumblebee117

Feeling totally fine again today, I can't tell you how much I hate waiting for my scan.

I've ordered a Doppler for home use today, the same one I had with the twins. I can't remember where I've put my old one... I need reassurance, daily! I know there is some people who say that it might not be good to use it daily but surely a minute a day is ok. Can't wait for it to arrive and look for the heartbeat! Some people say they found it just after 8weeks, hope I'll be that lucky too!!


----------



## ehjmorris

Boy am i glad it's Friday :)

Bumblebee i have a doppler i used with my son and it worked perfectly i used it a lot at the start then i just stopped but i would really like the reassurance whenever i can. I didn't get to hear hos hb till i was like 9 weeks as thats when it arrived but im 8w today with this one so hoping to hear it soon like you


----------



## _.Holly._

I'm July 29 :)


----------



## Bumblebee117

Welcome and congrats holly!


----------



## Babylove100

I had my scan today and it was amazing! Peanut is measuring ahead at 7+3 with a heart rate of 132bpm!!! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Teeny Weeny

That is fabulous news Babylove. I'm really over the moon for you. Xxx


----------



## ehjmorris

Yay congrats babylove :) fantastic news


----------



## Babylove100

Thank you ladies, I am soooooo happy!x


----------



## Bumblebee117

Very happy for you babylove!!! Yay!


----------



## Sophiejash

Hi everyone, I had my mc only in September, had one period and found out Monday I'm pregnant again. Due 26th July. Also feeling better about this pregnant as with previous mc I got a no pregnant on day of missed period but a digital 1-2 weeks at 5 days late and had no symptoms. This time I got a digital pregnant 2-3 weeks on day of missed period and have sore boobs so feeling a lot more hopeful this time, hopefully everything is progressing this time. I'm still scared though. Every time I go to the toilet and wipe I'm terrified to look in case there's blood.


----------



## Bumblebee117

Hi Sophie and congratulations!! 

Wishing you all the best for this pregnancy. I hope you're not as worried as many of us pregnant after a mc.


----------



## ehjmorris

Congratulations and welcome :)


----------



## Babylove100

Welcome :hi: and congrats holly and sophie!x


----------



## Sophiejash

Yes I am pretty worried. Terrified in fact that I may lose this one. I'm only 5 weeks tomorrow but really want morning sickness to kick in as I had all the symptoms with with DD and everything was fine and nothing with the baby I lost. So for me I believe the symptoms are a really good sign


----------



## Babylove100

Totally know where your coming from, I was the same as had had no ms with my loses so I was over the moon when it started with this one at just over 6weeks! They say week 6-7 are the common time for ms to start so plenty of time yet for it to kick in!! :hugs:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I've had a bit of a shitty week. Started spotting on wednesday night so I phoned the epau and got a scan for Thursday evening. We were absolutely amazed to see little squidge there measuring perfect for out dates with a beautiful strong hb :cloud9: 

Unfortunately it's now sunday and the spotting is still there :-( still no need for a pad but I can't shake the worry at all. We have a private scan booked for Tuesday and I'm dreading it. This time will be so much worse if we lose squidge after seeing it wiggling and perfect last week. 

Welcome and congrats holly and Sophie :flower: wishing you both a beautifully event free 9 months


----------



## Babylove100

Ah sorry about the spotting lil pixie. Praying it's nothing and little squidge is happily wriggling around still. I know it doesn't help the worry but they say 1 in 5 women spot throughout pregnancy. :hugs: xx


----------



## Kandl123

Hello :). Can I join? I'm due 2/7/16. Be nice to talk to some of you. I had a mc in August at 9 weeks and I'm doing nothing but worry this pregnancy. I've got morning sickness on and off at the moment and if one morning I wake up and it's not there, I worry something is up :(


----------



## Bumblebee117

Hi Kandl and Congrats! We are due on the same day! :) 

I am constantly worrying and can't wait to see baby again on December third and be able to listen to the hb on my Doppler.


----------



## Bumblebee117

Hope your ok lilpixie!! Not long until Tuesday! xxx


----------



## Kandl123

Bumblebee117 said:


> Hi Kandl and Congrats! We are due on the same day! :)
> 
> I am constantly worrying and can't wait to see baby again on December third and be able to listen to the hb on my Doppler.

How come you're having an early scan if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Bumblebee117

I've had two scans already. One at just over 5 weeks and one at 6+5. 

We have moved to Germany from the Uk and over here we have to pay for insurance, which means I can have as many scans as I want as long as my dr sees reason behind it. And she knows how fragile and frightened I am since my loss in July so asked me to come in whenever I feel the need. 

They obviously get paid by my insurance company so don't mind seeing me. But after my next scan it will only be every 4-8 weeks I think. 

Where abouts do you live?


----------



## ehjmorris

I cant wait for my next scan ill be 12weeks and it will be just before xmas so a little surprise for the day


----------



## Sophiejash

I can't wait until my 12 week scan, it'll be just after Christmas around 10th January. Not sure I can cope until then though, thinking I might try and get a private scan at about 8 weeks, I just want reassurance over Christmas that everything's ok. Though if it shows problems or worse it'll complete kill Christmas for me.


----------



## ehjmorris

Oh ive already had my reassurance scan :) i think its a good idea, and if everything goes well you will be thrilled before xmas


----------



## Kandl123

Bumblebee117 said:


> I've had two scans already. One at just over 5 weeks and one at 6+5.
> 
> We have moved to Germany from the Uk and over here we have to pay for insurance, which means I can have as many scans as I want as long as my dr sees reason behind it. And she knows how fragile and frightened I am since my loss in July so asked me to come in whenever I feel the need.
> 
> They obviously get paid by my insurance company so don't mind seeing me. But after my next scan it will only be every 4-8 weeks I think.
> 
> Where abouts do you live?

Oh right, I always wondered how it worked in other countries regarding health care / scans ect. It's nice that you can have a scan to keep you at ease. I wish it was like that here! I'm in the UK by the way, so as you'll know we only have one at 12 weeks and one at 20 weeks. I just wish I could have a scan now just to put my mind at rest, but I know it won't happen


----------



## Dandi

So happy to see some familiar faces in here! I have an EDD of July 28th. I'm waiting on my second beta results today though. Feeling realistic, but hopeful!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Dandi! :happydance: :dance: so happy to see you here :hugs: 

Still spotting but it's mostly brown now at least. Private scan tomorrow evening and I'm still crapping it!


----------



## Babylove100

Yay Dandi!!! So happy to see you here too! Congrats lovely!!x


----------



## Dandi

LP- I hope the spotting is just normal pregnancy spotting. Good luck at your scan tomorrow!

Hi Babylove! Congrats!

I got my betas back and they are doubling every 41 hours, so one small victory. Yay! Ultrasound scheduled for 7 weeks.


----------



## ehjmorris

Glad all you ladies are doing okay


----------



## Sophiejash

I've managed to book myself an early scan, didn't have to go private either. 8th December I'll be just over 7 weeks. Hurry up, hurry up, hurry up


----------



## Dolphinleigh

So far eight weeks, still tired and sore boobs, waiting on scan date TBA, hoping soon, so nervous cause last miscarriage happened at 7-8 weeks but bobby didn't show symptoms until 12 weeks........fingers crossed for a great 4 weeks.

Congrats to all the new members, healthy and happy pregnancies


----------



## morgan89

Had another ultrasound yesterday at 8 weeks 6 days and everything is right on track! healthy 176 bpm. The worry has subsided for now.


----------



## Bumblebee117

So happy for you Morgan! :hugs:


----------



## morgan89

Bumblebee117 said:


> So happy for you Morgan! :hugs:

Thanks so much, nobody ever warns you that the worry starts the day you find out your pregnant.


----------



## ehjmorris

I'm glad the scan went well.

I dont think the worrying will stop until have your healthy baby in your arms


----------



## Autumn leaves

Count me in for July 26th Ek!!! We had a loss at five weeks back in August. I'm 5+2 so feeling slightly better I've made it over that threshold! For my birthday we have booked an early scan which will be 2 days shy of nine weeks so I am massively counting down and praying until then. Sticky baby dust to everyone...this will be our time :happydance:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Welcome and congratulations AutumnLeaves. Xx


----------



## Babylove100

Welcome and congrats Autumn! :flower:


----------



## Bumblebee117

Welcome and congrats Autumn! 

Ladies, last night and the night before I was so lucky when I found baby's heartbeat on my Doppler. Loud and clear - 177bpm! :happy:


----------



## Babylove100

Oh can you hear this early, I wonder if one might keep me sane through this pregnancy!!x


----------



## morgan89

I have been terrified to buy a Doppler in case I can't hear the baby and I panic. I think I will hold out for my own sanity for now.


----------



## Kandl123

Have any of you tried the iPhone Doppler app?


----------



## Nicki123

Hi ladies can I join your group? I am expecting #2, due 19 July.
Due to my history I'm being seen by the recurrent miscarriage clinic at St Mary's and had a scan at 6 weeks. Everything was looking as it should be at 6 weeks, saw a heartbeat, so fingers crossed! I've had no sickness or boob tenderness so far so the scan was very reassuring (and hopefully that will reassure some of the others who've had no symptoms yet!)
I am on aspirin and clexane and keeping my fingers crossed for my baby #2


----------



## ehjmorris

Hi ladies

I too was lucky to hear hb last night :) although mine isnt one that tells you how fast but thats okay. Im 9w2d yesterday or by going by the early scan which can change by the time im 12weeks i would have been 8w3d last night 

Welcome Nicki :)
Hope this is your second rainbow baby


----------



## Bumblebee117

Hi again! 

Had my scan today and we saw a super cute little gummy bear baby! :happydance: It's heart was beating, the umbilical cord was pulsing and the baby even gave us a little wriggly dance! We are so happy! :cloud9:

It also measured at 10 weeks and 2 days which would be exact according to last period, but I will stick with 9+5 as I think I know when I ovulated!


----------



## Sophiejash

Arhh bumblebee that's fabulous news. Nearly past the 12 week mark. I hope my scan next week goes just as well though I'll only be 7 weeks so not sure what I'll see xx


----------



## Bumblebee117

Thank you Sophie! 

Not long now, hope time goes fast! You'll definitely see a heartbeat by 7 weeks!!!! Exciting! 

Told my sister today, she is over the moon for us! Yay!


----------



## Babylove100

Yay congrats Bumblebee!

I have another scan on 16th December. Praying everything will still be okay!x


----------



## Sophiejash

Scan went really well, saw baby, it's in the right place, measuring exactly what it should be and has strong heartbeat beating away! I'm so happy xx


----------



## Babylove100

Yay, great news Sophie!! :happydance:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Great news Sophie. Xx


----------



## Dandi

Congrats Sophie! Great news!


----------



## Dandi

I had my first scan today at 7 weeks and we saw a heartbeat! So excited!


----------



## Babylove100

Yay!!! Great news Dandi!!! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Fan news Dandi. It's always a huge relief to see the amazing little heart beating. Xx


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Dandi that's amazing news :dance: 

11+2 today and I've puked for the first time. Yak!


----------



## Bumblebee117

Awesome news Sophie and Dandi! 

Oh LilPixie, hope you'll feel better soon. Not long until first trimester is done. 

I feel nauseous every day starting around 3pm lasting until I go to bed, some nights I wake up horribly sick as well... Just glad it's not in the morning when I work. I wouldn't cope!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

That's awesome dandi and sophie =) pixie that's bad luck ! Tick tock 2ND tri


----------



## Babylove100

Yay we are all so close to 2nd tri now! Exciting!! :happydance:


----------



## ehjmorris

Hi ladies 

Sorry i havnt been around, just been so busy.

Thats fantastic news girls! And sorry about the nausea..mine has officially left the building thank God lol 
Oh and today i had a follow up scan from the bleeding last week and bubba is measuring right on track :) ill attach a pic in comment below


----------



## ehjmorris

:)
 



Attached Files:







20151211_171239_opt.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 44


----------



## Babylove100

ehjmorris said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Sorry i havnt been around, just been so busy.
> 
> Thats fantastic news girls! And sorry about the nausea..mine has officially left the building thank God lol
> Oh and today i had a follow up scan from the bleeding last week and bubba is measuring right on track :) ill attach a pic in comment below

Yay!!! Fab news!! :happydance:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

ehjmorris said:


> :)

Lovely scan picture. So pleased all is well. Xx


----------



## Dolphinleigh

Just caught up on the post, congrats to all and hugs to some

Anyone feel like this, MC was last October around 12 weeks, my 12 weeks this time is over Christmas, I feel major depression symptoms, just want to hear a heartbeat, but not getting a scan until after the 12 week mark, so just have to wait, waiting sucks, puts everything into negative except my two little girls, life just needs to speed up so I can enjoy this pregnancy


----------



## Sophiejash

Arhh I know how you feel, my 12 week scan is around 11th January and it can't come quick enough. I did have a scan at just over 7 weeks though and everything looked fine, so if you're really concerned you could get a private scan done.


----------



## Babylove100

Hey ladies, I bought my scan forward and had it today instead of weds!! Baby is perfect, still measuring 4 days ahead and wriggling around like crazy!! and I heard the heartbeat too!!! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 48.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Teeny Weeny

That is fabulous news Babylove. Lovely scan pictures. Xx


----------



## Dandi

What a perfect little profile picture Babylove! So glad all looks well!


----------



## Babylove100

Thanks ladies!!!x


----------



## Bumblebee117

Love all the little baby pics! Can't wait for my next scan on January 5th. 

My nausea is getting worse these days, I thought I'd overcome the worst given I am so close to 12 weeks but since yesterday it's been pretty bad to the extent of not getting up from the sofa! 

Hope it will pass soon! x


----------



## ehjmorris

Yay babylove it looks so adorable, i was so shocked at how much it had grown from 7 weeks to 11 its starting to look just like a lil baby :)

Any more scans coming up for anyone?

Sorry the ms is still sticking around for you, i hope it passes soon


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I have my NT scan on Thursday. I am now getting nervous as it approaches. I hope and pray with all my might that bubba is okay in there. Xx


----------



## ehjmorris

Oh so you just got in the time frame to have the nt scan because i was told you need to have it between 12 weeks and 13w6d


----------



## Babylove100

I'm certain everything will be just fine teeny!! Can wait for your update!!

Oh yes, just in the nick of time for the nt!! I was told 11-14 weeks!


----------



## ehjmorris

Haha i guess we are all told something different


----------



## Babylove100

It's quite surprising the different advice everyone gets isn't it!! :wacko:


----------



## ehjmorris

Yeah its kind of like well who knows what they are even taking about


----------



## Babylove100

Haha exactly! :haha:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I think it's until 13+6, so I just got in there. I'm not fussed on the screening bit as I don't think a diagnosis would change anything for us anyway. It's just a chance to see baby for me! Only 2 more sleeps. 
Also, having it later means that it may give me more faith in this pregnancy if all is okay and we may start to tell people. 
However, I'm thinking I might wait until they start asking! Lol. I do think it's odd trying to bring up the conversation. It makes me feel a little embarrassed almost if you get what I mean. Xx


----------



## Babylove100

I was thinking this exact same thing this morning! It's like how do you say it, today I did the housework went shopping and yeah and I'm pregnant! :haha: 

I totally get what you mean!!

Can't wait to see baby too! Roll on Thursday!!!x


----------



## Teeny Weeny

This is number 4 and I'm worried about people's reactions too. I'm really nervous about telling people actually. Xx


----------



## ehjmorris

Haha this is only my second but yes it is a hard topic to bring up out of the blue, however im already showing so its pretty obvious :)


----------



## Bumblebee117

I am only anxious about telling my boss. I am the person who works the most in the Café and she won't be liking it!! 

Also - as a twin mum, of a boy and a girl, people keep saying "oh how lucky, you're done already" (who are they to tell me when I am done??!). It's very annoying! I always wanted three children, my husband too so we are very happy about this baby and just hope that everyone else is too!!


----------



## Dolphinleigh

Def. was scared to tell people this is our third and after the MS people, family said some hurtful things about two being enough, finances etc, but due to fifths disease In The school I had to tell early since I was off work for 4 days and now I just am scared that about having another MS since thus is the timeframe that it happened last time, was excited to hear that the ultrasound dep. wasn't closely over Christmas and hope to hear this week when my first early scan will be


----------



## Dolphinleigh

With a sad heart today. I found out we were miscarrying a second time, baby stopped growing at 8 weeks and at 11 weeks 1 day I started spotting when i peed. Confirmed with hcg level of around 1000, and ultrasound.


----------



## Babylove100

I'm so sorry dolphin :hugs: thinking of you.x


----------



## ehjmorris

Oh im so sorry dolphinleigh, do you have any answers on why? We are here if you need to talk


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I'm sorry to read this Dolphin. Keeping you in my thoughts. Xx


----------



## Dolphinleigh

I was told it's the bodies way when the baby is not ' right' and would not survive, this is our second MC in 14 months, I just don't understand, we have two beautiful girls before the miscarriages so why now, why twice, why, why, why, In the end I don't won't get any answers to satisfy me, now I have (we have) to decide next step, I can say mentally I am ready to try again whereas last time it took 6 months to start trying and then another 6 months trying to conceive so another year older, I just want to complete my family. 

Sorry for rambling


----------



## ehjmorris

I truly am sorry and hope you can find some peace soon, you will get your rainbow baby x


----------



## Babylove100

So sorry again dolphin. Hope your recover well and all the best for the future. :hugs:


----------



## Bumblebee117

So sorry dolphin! Sending you big hugs! :hugs:

I hope you will be ok. xx


----------



## ginny83

very sorry to hear that :(


----------



## Babylove100

Hey ladies, I had my official 12 week scan yesterday! Measured 3 days ahead so my due date has moved and is now 6 July!! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 51.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Such clear pictures Babylove. Glad all is well. Xx


----------



## Babylove100

I know! I think I have a little poser on my hand haha!x


----------



## Dandi

Congrats baby love!!! Such great pictures.


----------



## Rhiannon137

Hello ladies,

I hope you don't mind that I'm a bit late to join the party. Would you believe I never noticed that B&B had an expecting after loss section?

My (condensed) story is that I had a miscarriage at 6 weeks in October and found out I was pregnant again exactly four weeks later. I was shocked, freaked out, and almost refused to believe it, but things seem to be going well so far. I have had two good scans at 6+4 and 8+4, and am now waiting on the results from my genetics blood work. If things keep going well my EDD is July 24.

Best of luck to everyone!


----------



## Babylove100

Hello Rhiannon137! :hi:

So sorry for your loss but huge congratulations on your rainbow!! This is a lovely thread to be in and looking forward to sharing your journey.xx


----------



## Rhiannon137

I was trying so hard to be patient and wait for the call about me genetics test results. I finally cracked at 4:20 yesterday and called my doctor's office - only to learn that yes, the results came in, but everyone authorized to tell them to me had already left! I am kicking myself both for calling at all, and for not calling earlier. Grr.

Guess what I'll be doing first thing Monday morning? Till then, I will just be trying to silence the annoying voice in my mind that keeps whispering "this means it's bad news..."


----------



## Teeny Weeny

If it was bad news they would have called with the results already! No news is good news. Xx


----------



## ehjmorris

I hate when you have to wait to long to find results out! But im sure everything is just fine


----------



## Rhiannon137

Eek! Normal chromosomes, and it's a girl. Thanks for the supportive words, ladies.


----------



## Dandi

Congrats Rhiannon! So happy that your results were all good and you were able to get them first thing this morning. A girl, yay! 

My first appt for the genetic testing is next week and I'm already a nervous wreck!


----------



## ehjmorris

Yay a girl


----------



## morgan89

Reading about all the genetic testing is making me wish I had done it. Are there any other moms who opted not to do the test?


----------



## Rhiannon137

Hi Morgan,
You should still be able to do one of the cell free DNA tests (eg Harmony, Panorama, Maternit21) if you want to. It's just a blood draw, so there is really no risk.


----------



## morgan89

I may ask my doctor when I see him Tuesday, however I am in Canada and I don't know if I can just request it since we don't pay for healthcare.


----------



## Rhiannon137

I see. I don't know how it would work from Canada, but I know that Sequenom, the company the makes MaterniT21, tries to make it accessible for patients who are paying out of pocket. For example, they usually bill insurance companies at about $2000, but will only charge an individual $150-$200 if their insurance won't cover it. Maybe worth asking about.

I was referred for my first pregnancy and this one since I was considered high risk for genetic issues due to my ancient age of 37.


----------



## morgan89

I think for now I am going to hold out on testing. I am only 26 and in no way am I at risk. I think knowing might just stress me out so why bother?


----------



## Sophiejash

Hey girls just had my 12 week scan, all good, baby due 25th July xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Lovely scan picture Sophie. Xx


----------



## Babylove100

Great scan picture!!!!x


----------



## Rhiannon137

I'm jealous of your lovely picture Sophie! I had my ~13 wk appt today, but no pictures :-(. I knew that would be the case unless they couldn't find her heartbeat on the doppler, which would have terrified me. But, it was there right away and things still seem to be going well.

I don't get another scan until 20 weeks, so I will do my best to stay patient.


----------



## Rhiannon137

Does anyone else have a home doppler? I just caved and bought a Sonoline, which arrived yesterday, and I'm already a bit obsessed with it. I'm trying not to annoy my poor girl, but it's such a reassuring sound.

I've just started feeling her move, but it's not at all predictable or regular yet.


----------



## Dandi

I want one so much, but my doctor advised against it. He said I'd probably drive myself mad with worry if I couldn't find the heartbeat, when it would probably just be a user error, lol! Have you had an easy time of finding the heartbeat so far? I'm so tempted to order one.

We found out this week that we're having a baby boy! I truly didn't have a gender preference at all, so I had imagined the baby being both. I felt both sad that it's not a girl, and super excited that it's a boy. =) Such a weird combination of feelings. Has anyone else felt that way when you didn't have a gender preference?


----------



## Babylove100

Dandi I found out today we're having a boy too!! And I felt exactly the same!! In fact I felt a little guilty that I was so happy it was a boy, I always thought I'd want a girl!!! 

I have a home Doppler, I've used it a few times and definitely find it helps to reassure me!!!


----------



## Rhiannon137

Congratulations on your boys, Dandi and Babylove! I actually really wanted another boy, and was a little afraid when I heard I was having a girl, but came around to the idea pretty quickly.

I THOUGHT that I found the heartbeat with my doppler VERY easily the two times I tried yesterday. However, the rate seemed a little low, so I did some research and realized that what I had actually heard was the whoosh-whoosh sounds of blood flow through the placenta. I tried again today and, it took a few minutes, but I found the more distinct galloping horse pattern of the heartbeat at a faster rate. She kept moving away (hence my not wanting to harass her), but I found it a few more times before I put the thing away.

I also tried really hard not to buy one, but I think I will save me more stress than it will cause. I KNOW this baby will not be as active as my son, who first kicked me at 12 weeks and has literally not stopped moving since - even when he's sleeping. Nurses and doctors always commented during scans. Strangers on the street would look at my belly and ask if I was pregnant with Michael Flatly, Lord of the Dance. My ObGyn has already given me a pamphlet about "normal" fetal movements bc he said he knew I might worry. I knew I probably would anyway, and figured being able to hear the heartbeat would help. I knew I didn't want to get one too early, though. I also would have held off if the doctor hadn't found it quickly at my last appt.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Dandi and Babylove, a huge congratulations on your little boys. Xx


----------



## morgan89

Congrats on all the gender reveals!! I am soo excited I go next week at 19 weeks and 5 days. Which I thought was early but as I see it is not. To be honest I don't even know what I "want" seeing as this is my first I think I don't care but who knows if I will feel that way when the tell me what "it" is. Now to just get through the next week sanely....


----------



## Dandi

Checking in for updates. How is everyone getting along?


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Congrats on a boy :) I have jjust made it to viability day so i am chuffed :) 

Now i'm counting down to third tri! EEEEeee


----------



## Rhiannon137

I go in for my "big" ultrasound tomorrow, so I am hoping all is well. I can feel her moving about every day, and check in periodically with my doppler if she seems to quiet. After my son, ANY baby would probably seem too quiet to me sometimes.


----------



## Sophiejash

I found out today I'm having a boy! So excited as we have a girl already and we really wanted a boy this time xx


----------



## Dandi

So happy to see all this good news! 

Yay for V day Rhi Rhi!!!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Congrats on all the boys ! They are awesome :) and i would know, i have two ! :haha:


----------



## Rhiannon137

Pumping her little fist up to cheer that all looks well!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160310_141827.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 1


----------



## ehjmorris

V day for me :)


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Rhiannon137 said:


> Pumping her little fist up to cheer that all looks well!

Naww haha :) awesome pic !


----------



## Rhiannon137

Just came home from my 6 month check up and, HOLY EFF, I'm 6 months pregnant! I've been so nervous about letting myself get too used to the idea of this pregnancy ending in a baby. It's starting to hit me that I should actually get some things prepared.

Hope everyone is well.


----------

